# 2 day old puppy vomit?



## curly (Jan 15, 2009)

My 2 day old puppy just threw up. Is that normal? She is drinking only mothers milk and it was milk she threw up.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You really need to get that puppy to the vet. There's no way of knowing what the problem is without a medical exam. 

A pup that young will go downhill very quickly. Please don't wait.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Renoman said:


> You really need to get that puppy to the vet. There's no way of knowing what the problem is without a medical exam.
> 
> A pup that young will go downhill very quickly. Please don't wait.


I second this. VET.


----------



## curly (Jan 15, 2009)

Just got off the phone with the vet. He said it's possible she just over feed and to keep an eye on her and if it happens again bring her in. She seems okay but I will have eagle eyes on her!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Good. Keep us posted on the little girl. What kind of pup? And why don't we have pictures?


----------



## curly (Jan 15, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Good. Keep us posted on the little girl. What kind of pup? And why don't we have pictures?


She's a Siberian husky and I PROMISE to post pictures soon. 
The puppy is back to feeding with vigor. They are so precious!!!!


----------



## curly (Jan 15, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Good. Keep us posted on the little girl. What kind of pup? And why don't we have pictures?


The puppy has not thrown up again and is doing great! Thanks everyone for replying...


----------

